# بحث فى موارد المياه الجوفية بجنوب مكه المكرمة



## نيودريل (25 مارس 2011)

*حمل من الرابط التالى بحث فى موارد المياه الجوفية بجنوب مكه المكرمة
الرابط
http://www.4shared.com/document/spSRGvvr/_______.html?fb_xd_fragment​​*


----------

